# Best food in the UK?!?



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

I've asked everyones advice on Pebbles's itching and the agreed solution seems to be change of diet. 

She is currently on Iams puppy dry food. I like the look of chicken soup but this is only available in the US so i was wondering if anybody could recommend a dog food which scores highly on the grading system on this forum and doesn't contain any corn as this may be the cause of Pebbles itching. Also i would prefer it to be dry.

Sorry if there are threads similar to this already im useless :roll:


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Nature Diet is hollistic and recommended by vets for dry skin but its a wet food http://www.naturediet.net/index.html - sorry i dont know of any hollistic dry foods as i feed Nature Diet mixed with Royal Canin Mini


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree with Chloe on this one, I fed Nature Diet and Royal Canin Puppy but I have switched them both to JWB as of late which they love and do great on. Also another great wet food is Nature's menu


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Arden Grange I would say is the best food you can buy in UK  .....


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

I've been feeding Gracie & my springer Fromm (Salmon a la veg formula) and have been really pleased. I just checked their website & they do sell it in UK (www.frommfamily.com). Here's the info on where...don't know if it's any use or not...lol

Postal Pet Products
www.postalpetsproducts.co.uk
[email protected]
+44 (0) 1531 633985
Postal Pet Products was founded in 1998 by Penni and Roger to take over the importation of Fromm Family Nutritionals into the UK.

I haven't actually "graded" it yet, but it doesn't contain corn or any byproducts. They use only human grade food. 

Good luck with the hunt! I know how confusing & exhausting it can be to find a good food that agrees with the pups!


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone im going to look into all of your suggestions.

You're right it is so stressful trying to find the 'perfect' food - i just want her to have the best possible


----------



## starchi (Sep 20, 2004)

*baby needs your help!*

Hi everyone.. I was just about to post the same thread, asking about what to feed my chi in the UK. Am really stuck... (no itching involved here!).

Just a quick summary of the situation; choice in the supermarket was rather limited and I got some pedigree puppy pouches when I got him home... But he just doesn't seem to like it. So he ends up eating 'human' food most of the time, along with puppy milk which he loves! Now I don't mind too much giving him what we have; he seems to love it and seems to be doing very well. But there are 2 concerns that I have - one is that he's not getting the exact right nutrition, vitamins etc. but mainly that its not always convenient for him to have human food so I do want him to get used to some sort of doggie food too. 

Reading what I could find on here about doggie food it seems dry food is the more popular choice with chis and the way to go? That might well explain why he doesn't like the pouches. I actually thought I was doing him a favour not getting dry food! It seemed so hard for someone with such little teeth lol I thought he might break his teeth on it! So I take it this is not a problem and little chi puppys can have dry food ok??

If its ok to have dry food, and my chi prefers it then comes the hard part- which dry food to pick... there are so many! Any and all suggestons will be very welcome. (sorry to go on a bit) Thanks a lot


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

most people in the uk from what I know of started their pups off on Royal Canin puppy you can buy it online or from most good pet shops  for wet food as was suggested before Nature diet and Natures Menu are both great foods and definately help with picky eaters getting them to eat dry just mix a spoonfull in to the dry. They're again available at all good pet stores and pets at home also stock them


----------



## starchi (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm a little confused - if a pup itself doesn't have a preference then does it matter if you choose dry or wet? (I know dry is good for teeth).

But in general do people find that their chis do have a preference of dry or wet? Do they prefer one over the other? thx


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

starchi said:


> I'm a little confused - if a pup itself doesn't have a preference then does it matter if you choose dry or wet? (I know dry is good for teeth).
> 
> But in general do people find that their chis do have a preference of dry or wet? Do they prefer one over the other? thx


I like to feed both but everyone is different, Dry is great for teeth and nutrients etc but most dogs prefer wet food, usually I find its best to try things and see what your pup likes


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i like to feed both but i have a picky eater sometimes she wont eat the wet sometimes she wont eat the dry lol - and i add plaqueoff to the wet to help keep her teeth in good condition


----------



## starchi (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks both. What a nightmare lol I better get food testing then. I wish they did small samples as the dry packs can be pretty big and if he doesn't like it then... doh! (I don't know what its like where you are but getting hold of the foods mentioned in this forum is really hard round here. I may well have to look online..)


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

some companies are happy to send you samples check websites or give them a call  good luck with your little one he is gorgeous btw


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

yeah i know companies like Royal Canin and James Welbeloved do samples - im sure others would too if u drop them an email or ring them


----------



## HenrysSam (Apr 14, 2007)

if the dry food kibbles look too big for your puppy to manage, soak the food in boiling water then leave to cool & give it to your pup luke-warm, this is what henry's breeder told me to do when he was tiny & he always ate it like that til he got bigger. I mixed little pieces of chicken breast in with it aswell.


----------



## starchi (Sep 20, 2004)

thanks sarah and chloe - I rang up Royal Canin last week and have had the samples already. He has tried the James Wellbeloved so far and seems to like it


----------

